# 1-Inch Pipe Clamp Fixture



## soltc (Apr 30, 2009)

I have a 1" black pipe (48") that I'd like to use as a pipe clamp.
I searched the web extensively, but can't find a suitable clamp fixture.

Does anyone know if a 1" pipe clamp fixture exists?


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

As far as I know pipe clamps are only available for 3/4 or 1/2" pipe. This is the trade size and not the actual measured OD size. I don't know of any source for clamps that fit 1" pipe trade size. If you are measuring the OD of your pipe it may actually be 3/4" trade size since the trade size is based on the inside diameter of the pipe and not the Outside Diameter. In my opinion Jorgensen makes the best pipe clamps and they are available from Amazon, Lowes, and many other woodworking tool suppliers in both the i/2 and 3/4" trade sizes. 

Charley


----------



## soltc (Apr 30, 2009)

I did check the size and it is 1".

I already have two 3/4" pipe clamps.


----------



## jsears (Apr 5, 2012)

I would ask why you would want/need a 1" pipe clamp? Seems to me that it would be unnecessarily heavy to work with. Or if you just have a piece of 1" pipe you have laying around that you don't know what to do with. You surely don't need anything that heavy to clamp wood with.

Just curious.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Joeseph, I would save the 1" pipe to use a a clothes hanging bar. There are no clamp ends I am aware of to fit 1" pipe and you are best off to go with 1/2" pipe to save on the weight. It takes very little clamping pressure to assemble a glue joint, most people distort their joints or squeeze out too much of the glue by applying excessive clamping pressure.


----------



## soltc (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you all for your input!

The pipe was leftover when my new heating system was installed last week.

Since I can't make a pipe clamp with it, I'll save it until I find a use.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Chin-ups, Joseph.


----------

